# Fullmetal alchemist 2 Brotherhood ending.



## Justin121994 (Jul 4, 2010)

Not spoiling anything for anybody.
What you guys think of the ending? 
I thought it was good.
Wishing for another season, but thats very unlikely..


Put part's you liked in spoiler brackets or wtv.. 
So People don't get pissed if they haven't watched the ending yet..


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 4, 2010)

I loved it i felt like it was 15 minutes



Spoiler



I can't believe it ended without them explain how that old dude became furher I know Roy ends up as furher but why did they feel the need to have him be furher for some time.I hope Selim doesn't find his evil side and ends up reviving father somehow.Also am I the only one who thought scar had a weird haircut.The only thing I wouldve had was a picture of Hoenheim's grave next to Trisha's.LOL at Roy's mustache.


----------



## Jax (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler
















Now we wait for the movie (which will most likely suck).


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 4, 2010)

Theres a movie? Hell Yes..


----------



## krartan (Jul 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I loved it i felt like it was 15 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Actually, Roy is a 2-star General at the end. Before he got his eyesight back, he hands over the title of Fuhrer to Grumman. The manga (therefore the anime based off the manga) never says whether or not Roy becomes Fuhrer after he gets his eyesight back, though it's pretty likely that after Grumman dies, Roy will be Fuhrer. My favorite part was seeing Ed and Winry with children. And Mei as an adult


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler



Roy does look funny with a mustache haha.. Wonder if Mei marries Al lol.. Mei also looks funny as an adult still likes kinda childish..


----------



## luke_c (Jul 5, 2010)

It was a pretty lame ending to be honest, just so you know, there's not going to be a series two. It's the end of the Manga and the Anime, the only thing we can wait for now is the rest of the OVAs and the Movie.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Roy does look funny with a mustache haha.. Wonder if Mei marries Al lol.. Mei also looks funny as an adult still likes kinda childish..





Spoiler



yea ,but she more then a teen then adult. A awesome part is when the "father" pull the two gates together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I like that fullmetal won , but why his alchemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## alucard_xs (Jul 14, 2010)

no there won't be a movie.


----------



## hybridreality (Jul 14, 2010)

There's already talks of a movie. Most likely will be written by Bones, like the latter half of the original series and Conqueror of Shamballah was.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2010)

im disappointed in the animation quality in how it dipped from the first one to brotherhood
all too often they were too busy making the show look goofy in situations where it should have been serious


----------

